# Booking with Worldmark



## cyseitz (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wondering if Worldmark works the same as Wynham as far as booking a stay.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 8, 2014)

You need a response from someone who owns both for a good comparison.  In the meantime, you can find the general guidelines for booking a WorldMark reservation here.  There are several special types of reservations including Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday Madness, etc., that are also available.  Browse the referenced site for more info.  Or wait for Ron or another owner of both systems to jump in here with the comparison info.


----------



## cyseitz (Oct 8, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> You need a response from someone who owns both for a good comparison.  In the meantime, you can find the general guidelines for booking a WorldMark reservation here.  There are several special types of reservations including Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday Madness, etc., that are also available.  Browse the referenced site for more info.  Or wait for Ron or another owner of both systems to jump in here with the comparison info.





Thank you!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 8, 2014)

cyseitz said:


> Just wondering if Worldmark works the same as Wynham as far as booking a stay.



No..altogether different


----------



## uscav8r (Oct 9, 2014)

cyseitz said:


> Just wondering if Worldmark works the same as Wynham as far as booking a stay.



They are similar (use points/credits for reservations) yet very different (lifespan of points, mechanics of each website, booking/cancellation policies, waitlist [Worldmark] vs. no waitlist [Wyndham], etc.).

What is the underlying purpose of your question? Are you trying to see how easy/difficult it is to learn a new system apart from Wyndham?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 2, 2014)

I like that when you look on the WM site, it shows all days that have units available.  On Wyndham, you usually have to check for 3 nights, or 4 nights, or 2 nights, ... .  You can spend quite awhile checking to see what is actually available in Wyndham.


----------

